# Colored Foils?



## vtgaryw (Apr 1, 2015)

I've just spent 10-15 minutes on the 'net searching for colored metal foils, but didn't really find what I'm looking for.  Anyone have a source for (preferably) adhesive backed colored foils?

I've bought some sheets of very thin metalized foils from Michaels in the past, but I'd like something a little thicker.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## thewishman (Apr 1, 2015)

Gary, when I want colored foil, I paint the aluminum tape with craft paint. Cooper tape also takes paint pretty well. I do thin coats and wipe off the excess.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Apr 1, 2015)

I have never seen a source for colored foil tapes. If there are any I would like to hear about them. When members post photos here the metal foils are painted by the artist, based on their description of the piece.
__________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## slincoln (Apr 1, 2015)

Not cheap but this is what I use ...

Welcome to Search results for: 'foil'


----------



## vtgaryw (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks, I've seen Laser Foil I was wondering if that might work.  The stuff I got from Michaels was a transfer foil but it's only .001" thick, this stuff says it's .003" which is more what I had in mind.

I've seen other smaller qtys of Laser Foil (eBay, for example), but they don't list the thickness.

Thanks,

Gary



slincoln said:


> Not cheap but this is what I use ...
> 
> Welcome to Search results for: 'foil'


----------



## 79spitfire (Apr 13, 2015)

I glued Origami foil paper to tubes with Elmer's brand spray adhesive. It embosses nicely. I will likely post pictures later. I am still in the 'experimental' stage...


----------



## Donovan (Apr 13, 2015)

You can try the foil that they use for hot or cold foiling. They come in all colors

Donovan


----------

